# AMLGear - bunk oral



## ColoradoJay (Jun 4, 2015)

Quick review on AMLGear that I promised a while back.  I waited about 3 weeks into my cycle, and then used an at home steroid test to verify what was in my system.  At the time, my cycle consisted of:

1. Testosterone (via TRT, not via AML)
2. Deca (300 mg every 3 days)
3. DBol (40 mg every day)

An a prescription AI every 3 days (same time as Deca) from my TRT doc.  It is 1mg of Astro.

The tests from Phamatech (vendor of the at home test) took WAY longer than it was supposed to.  What they said would be 10 business days actually turned out to be 20 business days.  Regardless, the results finally came back this morning:

1. Positive for Deca
2. Negative for Dbol (also negative for anything else, which means that not only is their Dbol not Dbol, it isn't like they are selling Winny at Dbol...it's just literally not an AAS)

Now, take it for what it's worth, because a logical question should be, "But what if the drug testing company's test is bunk?".  Well, okay - good point - I have no counter argument.  However, I have read elsewhere - that AML's orals are no bueno, but that their injectables are legit....something about that occurring after a chemist change.  I actually ended up having a pretty severe blood pressure spike about a week after I submitted the urine test, which was perhaps another positive indication that the Deca was what it said it was.


----------



## snake (Jun 4, 2015)

I wounder what AML would have to say?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 4, 2015)

^^This^^^

Jay, did you visit with them about it directly.  What was the outcome?


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jun 4, 2015)

Not yet...I'm going to reach out today.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 4, 2015)

I understand your frustration Jay.  Hope it all works out.

For future reference its always a good idea to get with your source first and give them the opportunity to correct the issue.  After you extend that courtesy then share the outcome good or bad at that time, those are the best updates (complete ones, beginning to end) to give regardless of the outcome.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2015)

Did you take any of it?


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah, I reached out today.  Thanks for the advice.  I'll let you know what the result is.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 5, 2015)

How long (hrs) after you took the dbol did you take the test ?


----------



## 4everstrong (Jun 5, 2015)

AML oils are okay. But every single oral is BUNK they probably just fill their caps with flour...


----------



## jackson1 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have been running AML test e at 600 mg/wk for almost 6 weeks. Just got bloods done 2 days ago. I will let u know the results, but I have gained about 15 lbs already, so feeling good about it.  I have a close family member I'm cycling with who wanted to try their deca next cycle. Glad to hear your feedback!


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi gang,

Just a quick follow-up here.  I had some really amazing interactions with "Boss" over at AML over the weekend.  Dude knows his stuff, and we had a GREAT email interaction that was very detailed (he shared a lot of information) and was also very customer-service focused.  Bottom line is this - they really have a lot of faith in their product, and from the sound of it they have been continually refining their process over years.  These guys aren't noobs to UG lab work.

That being said - he really believes that my test was bad, but also wants to make sure that I am happy.  So, he offered to send me more Dbol free, so that I can up my dosage slightly and also get re-tested.  As I did mention in my original post, it is entirely possible that the lab screwed up.  The only other Dbol I've used is from ALVgear, and was manufactured by Gen-Shi.  I will say that I feel like I didn't get the same effect off of AML's, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.  

I also probably didn't share the full extent of how happy I am with AML's Test E and Deca.  I'm 9 weeks on, at 300mg Deca and 250mg Test E every 3 days.  I'm also supplementing with an Rx AI.  Overall strength increases have surpassed my expectations (my bench alone has improved by 30 lbs), my lats have had really great size increase, recovery time is very quick, and I've dropped down to 11% BF while putting on another 3 lbs.  I had some of the typical deca side effects, which I was able to get under control.  Specifically, my blood pressure spiked up to 150/something....I quickly countered that with Lisinopril via Rx.  I also experienced a bit of deca dick, which thankfully I was able to get under control by upping my Test E and also popping an occassional Rx Cialis.  I'm in this weird limbo state between TRT pellets and TRT injections, and my thought on the deca dick is that it crept up as the TRT pellets in my ass were reaching their end of life.  I'm going to begin TRT injections when I return from Grand Cayman in late July....as I have enough Test E on-hand from AML, and frankly I just don't have enough time to deal with it at the moment.  Plus, I'm also thinking I'm going to crash my test levels by continuing on Deca for the last 2 weeks of my cycle while stopping test e injections, as that should lead the TRT doc to see super-low test levels and lead with a stronger test dosage.

So, in sum, will I use AML again?  You bet!


----------



## jackson1 (Jun 8, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> Just a quick follow-up here.  I had some really amazing interactions with "Boss" over at AML over the weekend.  Dude knows his stuff, and we had a GREAT email interaction that was very detailed (he shared a lot of information) and was also very customer-service focused.  Bottom line is this - they really have a lot of faith in their product, and from the sound of it they have been continually refining their process over years.  These guys aren't noobs to UG lab work.
> 
> ...



Just to add, I just got my results from their Test E running 600mg/wk - my level is 3914.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 8, 2015)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------

